

So, when do we get rid of the mouse? If anyone knows about designing for human-computer interaction - nreece
http://www.news.com/Tech-design-with-thought/2008-1041_3-6219608.html?tag=ne.fd.mnbc

======
david927
I think the next step is to pick up which fingers are being pressed and moved.
You can keychord to make 1024 letters, number, and commands. And by detecting
the curl of the fingers, control a mouse pointer (or two).

I thought of a wrist band that senses the myoelectric impulses in your wrist
to do this, but it's been patented. I'm sure there are other ways, though.

